# Free To Air Channels for North America



## Chris Blount

Here is a listing of what FTA channels are available for North America:

KU Band - http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistKuBandUS.html

C-Band - http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistCBandUS.html


----------



## PSB

Nice one Chris, now all we need is a FTA section here on dbstalk! I guess we have "Non DBS" but a FTA would be great!


----------



## Chris Blount

PSB said:


> Nice one Chris, now all we need is a FTA section here on dbstalk! I guess we have "Non DBS" but a FTA would be great!


Actually you are already there! Take a look at the name of this forum.


----------



## PSB

D,oh! COOL! Thanks!


----------



## FTA Michael

Chris Blount said:


> Here is a listing of what FTA channels are available for North America:
> 
> http://www1.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.html


I used to believe that was true, then a couple of months ago, after I noticed some channels I couldn't possibly get, I reread the LyngSat page title.

That's actually a list of free TV channels available *from* the United States. For example, CNN International Europe is available to watch in Europe, but it originated in the US, so it's on this list.

I've seen a few lists of FTA channels that can be received in the US. Here's a couple from Global Communications: Ku band (http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistKuBandUS.html) and C band (http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistCBandUS.html).


----------



## Chris Blount

You are right. I've changed the link in my first post.

Would this chart also be more accurate?

http://www.skyvision.com/pages/information_center/fta_mpeg2_no_am_east.html


----------



## FTA Michael

Chris Blount said:


> Would this chart also be more accurate?
> 
> http://www.skyvision.com/pages/information_center/fta_mpeg2_no_am_east.html


Dunno. I know the Global guys went nuts with an autoscan receiver, so I trust their list as of the time they updated it. I also prefer to see an entirely separate list of Ku because a BUD seems impractical for me right now.


----------



## TonyM

The Global one is better IMO
(just because the C & KU are separate and has more detailed info)


----------



## garyl24

FTA? i know that stands for free to air, are those the free channels? my dad still has his big dish(the vc2 board got hit by lightning so he said it dont work anymore) but he said he used to get like 100 free channels when he used to use it about 6 years ago. i was just wondering if any of the free channels were worth watching i mean what are they? he said i can have his setup so i have been readingon here if it is woth the trouble. also how hard is it to setup a big dish? i have done several small direct tv dish but never a big one. thanks guys


----------



## RJS1111111

garyl24 said:


> FTA? i know that stands for free to air, are those the free channels? my dad still has his big dish(the vc2 board got hit by lightning so he said it dont work anymore) but he said he used to get like 100 free channels when he used to use it about 6 years ago. i was just wondering if any of the free channels were worth watching i mean what are they? he said i can have his setup so i have been readingon here if it is woth the trouble. also how hard is it to setup a big dish? i have done several small direct tv dish but never a big one. thanks guys


These are the totally unscrambled free channels. I believe the VC2-scrambled "grandfathered" no-charge feeds are no longer downlinked anyway (too much bandwidth, and no paying customers). Programming on FTA channels includes religious, shopping, foreign, "wild" feeds, some scattered local stations, and a few "public interest" channels (most notably the "Classic Arts Showcase" feed, C-SPAN 1-2-3, and NASA-TV, which is being converted from analog to digital). There are still some analog channels, so you'll still need an analog-capable receiver to get most "everything".

It is comparatively difficult and expensive to set up a BUD. Do not even attempt it on a windy day! A large dish should be bolted securely to a heavy concrete foundation.


----------



## freakmonkey

I noticed on the skyvision list the following NBC east NBC centera NC mountain and NBC pacific. Are these direct feeds from NBC to the stations in those times zones? What exactly are they?


----------



## Guest

freakmonkey said:


> I noticed on the skyvision list the following NBC east NBC centera NC mountain and NBC pacific. Are these direct feeds from NBC to the stations in those times zones? What exactly are they?


Network feeds direct from New York to the stations. In the old days, analog on c-band and then mostly on Ku with the c-band backup. 4 feeds sent so the stations don't have to tape programming to air later. Ku feeds are 4:2:2. c feeds are 4:2:0.


----------



## JohnH

WGN-DT is currently FTA on Nimiq 2, for those with a PCI Satellite Receiver card in their PC.


----------



## Guest

I was wondering if g4Tech Tv is a hdcban channel or can i get it with my normal C-ban reciver?


----------



## JohnH

G4TechTV is digital FTA on AMC-10.


----------

